# Med America Billing



## 27upstarteR (Jul 29, 2014)

does anyone know anything about this company? i understand they hire CPC-A's & it is remote work. Any info appreciated.


----------



## aeades01 (Jul 30, 2014)

I would love some info please! I am a CPC-A but no experience and can't find anything!


----------



## triniz (Aug 16, 2014)

*medamerica billing*

Yes they hire remote coders that are certified I used to work there in the billing department. Most of the remote coders where through a staffing company or worked in house then after several months of passing audits were allowed to work from home. If you live near Modesto then it is the perfect start.


----------



## jrclark31698 (Nov 20, 2014)

Do they hire for billing remote?


----------



## elizabethguerra64@gmail.com (Nov 20, 2014)

I am currently employed by MedAmerica. I was hired and CPC, CPC-H A.  I had not coding experience and was given a great opportunity. If you live in Arizona, all the coding job are remote.  I hope this helps.  Best wishes.


----------



## anitaclark8304@gmail.com (Dec 2, 2014)

Do they hire outside of the state or you have to be within the state to gain employment with them?


----------

